# Vienna philharmonic unveils new year’s day concert



## Rogerx

The orchestra has confirmed that *Daniel Barenboim* will lead its annual waltz fest for the third time.

Chairman Daniel Froschauer rationalised: 'Daniel Barenboim occupies an extraordinary place in our history. We have not only enjoyed a long and fruitful artistic partnership with him, but also a great personal friendship. As a sign of our deep artistic bond, we have asked him to take the podium at the New Year's Concert for the third time. It is also the prelude to his jubilee year 2022, in which he celebrates his 80th birthday.'

Here's the lineup:

Part 1
Josef Strauß Phönix-Marsch. op. 105 *
Johann Strauß Wings of the Phoenix. Waltz, op. 125
Josef Strauß Die Sirene. Polka mazur, op. 248 *
Joseph Hellmesberger Little Advertiser. Galop, op. 4
Johann Strauß Morning Papers. Waltz, op. 279
Eduard Strauß Little Chronicle. Fast Polka, op. 128 *

Part 2
Johann Strauß Overture to Fledermaus
Johann Strauß Champagne-Polka. Musikalischer Scherz, op. 211
Carl Michael Ziehrer Night Revelers. Waltz, op. 466 *
Johann Strauß Persian March, op. 289
Johann Strauß A Thousand and One Nights. Waltz, op. 346
Eduard Strauß Greetings to Prague. Polka française, op. 144
Joseph Hellmesberger Elves. Charakterstück *
Josef Strauß Nymphen-Polka. (Polka française), op. 50 *
Josef Strauß Harmony of the Spheres. Waltz, op. 235

* First performance at a Vienna Philharmonic New Year's Concert


----------



## RobertJTh

My idea of hell is sitting in the audience of the Musikverein and being forced to clap along with the Radetzky March for all eternity.


----------



## Rogerx

RobertJTh said:


> My idea of hell is sitting in the audience of the Musikverein and being forced to clap along with the Radetzky March for all eternity.


Some people pay loads of money for it. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Welser-Möst will conduct New Years dat concerto on January 1 th 2023


----------



## FrankE

RobertJTh said:


> My idea of hell is sitting in the audience of the Musikverein and being forced to clap along with the Radetzky March for all eternity.


Dunno, I saw a film when I was little and for a few hours after the film finished I wanted to be a Navy Seal. I'm never going to be one as I'm way too fat, so maybe I can get a ticket and be a seal in midnight blue.
Chuck me a sardine.


----------



## Rogerx

FrankE said:


> Dunno, I saw a film when I was little and for a few hours after the film finished I wanted to be a Navy Seal. I'm never going to be one as I'm way too fat, so maybe I can get a ticket and be a seal in midnight blue.
> Chuck me a sardine.


One thing is clear, no one force you going to Vienna.


----------



## FrankE

Rogerx said:


> One thing is clear, no one force you going to Vienna.


I'd love to go actually.
Wien has the best cafeterias and fancy kaffeehausen too and the balls.
Wiener schnitzel, oh yes please.
I love all that, though I'm probably way too old, fat, haggard and poor for the balls.  
I hate winter though.


----------



## Rogerx

FrankE said:


> I'd love to go actually.
> Wien has the best cafeterias and fancy kaffeehausen too and the balls.
> Wiener schnitzel, oh yes please.
> I love all that, though I'm probably way too old, fat, haggard and poor for the balls.
> I hate winter though.



Me too, but when one put that aside , the waiting list is about 5 years for tickets, unless you have a subscription ..


----------

